# Angeschlossene Drucker ermitteln



## Math55 (26. Sep 2004)

hi, kann man mit java irgendwie die ans system angeschlossenen drucker bekommen? also unter windows lpt1 und so weiter? aber eben auch unter linux, unix etc?

DANKE


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Sep 2004)

Meinst Du den Namen des/der Drucker/s oder nur ob überhaupt einer am System dran ist?
Beides kann nicht mit der Standard-API gemacht werden.
Man kann aber feststellen, ob ein am System angeschlossener Port (Com, LPT) belegt ist.
Dazu benötigt man das _javax.comm_ API, eine extra bei Sun erhältliche Programmierschnittstelle.
Das _javax.comm_ API ist aber nicht sehr leistungsfähig, ziemlich veraltet und wurde bisher nicht weiter entwickelt.
Möglicherweise könnte man das aber auch mit JNI erledigen, das weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Math55 (27. Sep 2004)

hi, also eigentlich will ich lediglich was aus einer textarea drucken. reichts da, den printdialog zu zeigen und der rest
passiert alleine?

gruß


----------



## thE_29 (27. Sep 2004)

schau dir das mal an


----------



## Math55 (27. Sep 2004)

hi, nützt mir nichts :-(. ich muss den inhalt einer datei (txt, source, jpg) oder was auch immer ausdrucken können.
geht das überhaupt?

gruß


----------



## thE_29 (27. Sep 2004)

du bist heute schon der 2te der mich aufregt!

ihr sollt euch die dinge gefälligst durchlesen!

DocFlavor flavor =  DocFlavor.INPUT_STREAM.XXX; //hier nachsehen, welches man benötigt!

rate mal was das heißt ????

du gehst jetzt in die API auf Docflavor, dann auf DocFlavor.INPUT_STREAM und dort hast du ca. 15 oder mehr typen, wie dein Dokument aussieht!!!!!
AAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Math55 (27. Sep 2004)

bleib doch ruhig.....sonst bleibt das herz stehen ;-). ist richtig, aber es gibt ja eben mehr flavours als nur 15. na ja. werds mit nochmal ansehen.

gruß und danke


----------



## thE_29 (27. Sep 2004)

jo ist aber so!
es steht meistens ja dort und jeder gibt gleich beim kleinsten auf und fragt warum, geht dies nicht und das nicht!

probieren heißt meistens die Lösung, auf den Kopf gefallen ist ja keiner, nur die meisten sind faul!

ihr faulis ihr!


----------

